# Electric Yellow, Sick!



## Magolli (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 
Need you help. I have a Electric Yellow that is sick, Im not sure if is the bladder swimming diseases or something else. I need to know how to treat it, thanks guys!!

Here, I posted a video so you guys can help me!






Thanks!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, I have no idea... 
but I'm sure you're going to get asked the standard questions, so to save time, you may want to go ahead and post...

All your water parameters...
Are there other fish in the tank?
Any other fish affected?
Was the onset sudden? Like maybe he rammed his head?
Did you do something immediately prior to him acting like this?

Also, can you put him somewhere that he will be less likely to hurt himself? Like a breeding/fry net that hangs in the tank?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...may want to also resubmit this post under the category, Illness Health & Nutrition...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree it is possible that fish injured himself, possibly by running into rocks or the glass.

As noted above, please post the numerical results of your water test for best advice. I know you were cycling this tank on August 21 so I'm curious about your test results.


----------



## Magolli (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi guys,
My fish tank as cycling before de 21 of August, at least one month. I have 5 more electric yellow and all of them are doing good, this is the only one that like to play the dare devil. This are my water parameters;

NO3: 0
NO2: 0
PH: 7.5
KH: 80
GH: 60

Like I said, all my other fishes are doing good. For safty I moved this guy to sn " hospital aquarium" and he looks to be more calm.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A zero reading of nitrate (NO3) is usually an indication the tank is NOT cycled unless you have a lot of plants, new filters or changed 100% of the tank water.


----------



## Magolli (Aug 21, 2014)

My tests are not 100% accrued. I did a maintenance (water change) the day before my fish start to act weird. And my filter is brand new. Thats why my NO3 is "0".


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

Magolli said:


> My tests are not 100% accrued. I did a maintenance (water change) the day before my fish start to act weird. And my filter is brand new. Thats why my NO3 is "0".


You should still have a reading. You can't remove all your NO3 with a partial water change and new filter.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

how is your fish?


----------



## Magolli (Aug 21, 2014)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> how is your fish?


Good. It was bladder swimming deseases, so I treat it and now he is doing very good. Thanks for asking!


----------

